# Paramedic Academy



## jsf1089 (Aug 31, 2009)

I live in San Marcos, Texas currently as an EMT-Basic.. I'm looking to go to paramedic school sometime next spring.  What schools would be the best option in my area and what are you all's opinions on them.

-San Marcos Training Center
-National EMS Academy (Austin, TX)
-ACC EMS

Are there any other ones in this area that are good that I missed? I'd really appreciate some feedback... thanks.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2009)

Make sure the program you attend is accredited.  Here are the only ones in Texas.

http://www.jems.com/resources/directory/Accredited_EMT_and_Paramedic_Programs.html


Accredited EMT and Paramedic Programs
Part of the Annual JEMS Resource Guide
2008 Dec 2
Every year, JEMS updates this handy resource guide for EMS providers and administrators. The 2009 guide includes current contact information for hundreds of EMS-related organizations, associations, government agencies, accredited paramedic programs and EMS bachelor’s degree programs. Bookmark this feature so you can refer to it throughout the year.  
ACCREDITED EMT & PARAMEDIC PROGRAMS 

TEXAS 
Austin Community College  
Austin, TX 
512/223-5918 
www.austincc.edu 
Brazosport College, Lake Jackson  
Lake Jackson, TX 
979/230-3426  
www.brazosport.edu 
Brookhaven College 
Farmers Branch, TX 
972/860-7860 
www.dcccd.edu/EMSparamedic 
College of the Mainland, Texas City  
Texas City, TX 
409/938-1211 x224  
www.com.edu 
Galveston College  
Galveston, TX 
409/944-1494  
www.gc.edu 
Houston Community College  
Houston, TX 
713/718-7694  
www.hccs.edu 
North Harris Montgomery Comm. College  
Houston, TX 
281/618-5781  
http://ems.nhmccd.edu 
San Jacinto College—Central/Pasadena  
Pasadena, TX 
281/476-1862  
www.sjcd.edu 
San Jacinto College—North Campus/Houston  
Houston, TX 
281/459-7151  
www.sanjac.edu/program/emergency_medical.html 
South Plains College  
Lubbock, TX 
806/885-3048  
www.southplainscollege.edu/ems 
Tarrant County College  
Hurst, TX 
817/515-6691  
www.tccd.edu/campus/?menu=1 
University of Texas/Brownsville  
Brownsville, TX 
956/882-5011 
https://blue.utb.edu/emt/Program2.htm 
University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio  
San Antonio, TX 
210/567-7860  
www.uthscsa.edu/emt 
University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center—Dallas  
Dallas, TX 
214/648-5246  
www.utsouthwestern.edu 
Wharton County Junior College  
Wharton, TX 
979/532-6540  
www.wcjc.cc.tx.us


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 31, 2009)

San Marcos Training Center has an ABYSMAL record for training.  Do not waste your time or money there.

Austin Community College is a great class, but will take you almost 4 years to complete... kinda makes you wonder why they don't offer a bachelor's.


----------



## austinmedic77 (Sep 1, 2009)

ACC's paramedic program as A) Accredited and B) very all inclusive and contrary to the prior post it doesn't take anywhere near 4 years to complete the course work.  It is a college level course and is very difficult but well worth it.  The basic to paramedic cert is approx. 5 semesters and for the associate degree approx 6 semesters depending on if you do summer courses or not this can be as little as 2 years.  Additionally, if you plan to apply at any of the local government services (ATCEMS, Wilco, Caldwell co, San Marcos Hayes county) it is a leg up on the competition if you have attended ACC.  You will graduate far more prepared to be successful on the pre-employment testing for any of the said services/departments.  They are all competitive hiring processes so give yourself the best chance to be successful.  Additionally, the best education is always the best choice and learning after your cert is equally important ACC has good after cert education opportunities to include a comprehensive EMT-P to RN bridge program.


----------

